# D7000 Compatibility with a Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8 ED AF Telephoto Zoom-Nikkor Lens



## chrismdavis (Mar 20, 2012)

I've seen some discussions about these two's compatibility and the articles have taken a life of their own and never answered the question. So, will this lens work with a D7000? If yes, how slow is the autofocus (asking will it work at football games, both day and night)?

I have read about taking your camera with you when you go to buy. But I can't find a place that has this lens. They would have to order for me. I guess it would still work trying it before hand, if it doesn't work I don't have to buy it even if they order it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 20, 2012)

chrismdavis said:


> I've seen some discussions about these two's compatibility and the articles have taken a life of their own and never answered the question. So, will this lens work with a D7000? If yes, how slow is the autofocus (asking will it work at football games, both day and night)?
> 
> I have read about taking your camera with you when you go to buy. But I can't find a place that has this lens. They would have to order for me. I guess it would still work trying it before hand, if it doesn't work I don't have to buy it even if they order it.



It's on the list!  Digital Camera & DSLR Lenses | All NIKKOR Lenses for Digital SLR Cameras| Nikon

Have never used one, but they are supposed to be a great lens.... slightly slower focusing than the 70-200 2.8 from what I have read....

reviews:  AF Zoom-NIKKOR 80-200mm f/2.8D ED from Nikon


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 20, 2012)

chrismdavis said:


> I've seen some discussions about these two's compatibility and the articles have taken a life of their own and never answered the question. So, will this lens work with a D7000? If yes, how slow is the autofocus (asking will it work at football games, both day and night)?
> 
> I have read about taking your camera with you when you go to buy. But I can't find a place that has this lens. They would have to order for me. I guess it would still work trying it before hand, if it doesn't work I don't have to buy it even if they order it.




The D7000 has its own focus drive motor built itno the camera....That lens will work with it.

The 80-200 is an olders non VR lens......the newer 70-200 VR and 70-200 VRII are the newer ones, all work fine.


----------



## chrismdavis (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey folks, my name is Chris. Photography started out as hobby for me and has grown for me as a true passion past time. I don't think it will be able to replace my career. But, I am just as intrigued with this as I am with my career. So thanks for helping me and pointing out the chart. I had forgotten about that chart. 
If there is any other pointers with this lens please share. 
For now, my budget is small, still recouping from buying the Nikon 14-24 (LOVE IT). That's why I am looking at this one. Again thanks.

I just realized I posted this thread in the wrong place. I had just signed up to this moments before starting this thread while my wife was hurrying me to walk out the door (on vacation and she is hurrying me). Thanks for your patience.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

chrismdavis said:


> Hey folks, my name is Chris. Photography started out as hobby for me and has grown for me as a true passion past time. I don't think it will be able to replace my career. But, I am just as intrigued with this as I am with my career. So thanks for helping me and pointing out the chart. I had forgotten about that chart.
> If there is any other pointers with this lens please share.
> For now, my budget is small, still recouping from buying the Nikon 14-24 (LOVE IT). That's why I am looking at this one. Again thanks.
> 
> I just realized I posted this thread in the wrong place. I had just signed up to this moments before starting this thread while my wife was hurrying me to walk out the door (on vacation and she is hurrying me). Thanks for your patience.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 21, 2012)

delete.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 22, 2012)

There are three versions of the 80-200mm all have superb optics but different focusing ability.

80-200mm af-d single ring push-pull, slow af--not very good for sports, but great for everything else, $400-500 for a mint example
80-200mm af-d dual ring, decent focus speed, not great for sports but useable, $600-700
80-200mm af-s just as fast focusing as modern af-s lenses, $800-1000


----------

